# WLAN-Netz über USB-Stick aufbauen?



## TrippleA (4. Januar 2009)

*WLAN-Netz über USB-Stick aufbauen?*

Hallo zusammen,

ist es möglich, über einen USB-WLAN-Stick ein WLAN-Netz aufzubauen? Zum Verständnis: Ich möchte den Stick an meinem normalen PC betreiben, der per Ethernet mit dem Internet verbunden ist. Der Stick soll ein WLAN-Netz bereitstellen und NICHT dem Empfang dienen. Ist das mit einem WLAN-USB-Stick überhaupt machbar?


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: WLAN-Netz über USB-Stick aufbauen?*



TrippleA schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ist es möglich, über einen USB-WLAN-Stick ein WLAN-Netz aufzubauen? Zum Verständnis: Ich möchte den Stick an meinem normalen PC betreiben, der per Ethernet mit dem Internet verbunden ist. Der Stick soll ein WLAN-Netz bereitstellen und NICHT dem Empfang dienen. Ist das mit einem WLAN-USB-Stick überhaupt machbar?


 
Hmm, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dafür sind weder der Stick noch der Treiber ausgelegt.


----------



## NixBlick (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: WLAN-Netz über USB-Stick aufbauen?*

Das sich ein PC damit verbindet ja (Adhoc modus) aber mehrere?!? Vielleicht mal nach Access Point USB Stick googlen vielleicht bringt das was...


----------



## TrippleA (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: WLAN-Netz über USB-Stick aufbauen?*

Ok, danke, werd da auch nochmal googeln!


----------



## riedochs (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: WLAN-Netz über USB-Stick aufbauen?*

Unter Linux geht sowas, unter Windows wäre mir neu.


----------



## Olstyle (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: WLAN-Netz über USB-Stick aufbauen?*

Der Stick bzw. die Software selbigens muss _Access Point_ als Betriebsmodus unterstützen.
Meine W-Lan Karte z.B.  kann das.
Auch über Ad-Hoc kann man mehrere PCs verbinden, allerdings ist es da afaik mit der Geschwindigkeit nicht so weit her.


----------



## Heng (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: WLAN-Netz über USB-Stick aufbauen?*

Ich habe mein PC mit einem normalen Netzwerkkabel am Router.
Um meine Wii ans Netz zu bekommen habe ich einen W-LAN Stick genommen, und den als Access Point eingerichtet. Habe das über Win XP gemacht.

Ich habe den: ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Netzwerk - Wireless LAN - Adapter - TP-LINK TL-WN322G

Das meintest du doch oder?


----------



## Knörcki (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: WLAN-Netz über USB-Stick aufbauen?*

Hallöchen, ich habe leider gar keine Ahnung von Pc und Laptops und brauche dringend eure Hilfe, da mein Mann mir leider nicht helfen kann.
Es geht um Folgendes:
Unser Laptop ist mit nem WLan Router verbunden, der wohl höchste Sicherheitsstufe (laut seiner Aussage) hat. Das ist ja schön, aber ich wollte gern mit meiner Wii in dem Spiel Animal Crossing über die WiFi Connection in die Städte andere Leute. Das geht aber leider nicht, jedesmal steht da was von Fehlercode 86420 und nintendo support keine Ahnung was. Ich habe schon rausgefunden, dass das heißen soll, dass ich keine Internetverbindung habe (oder Probleme durch Firewall). Ich kann aber sehr wohl jederzeit mit der Wii ins Internet, ich kann sogar problemlos Mario Kart mit anderen spielen, nur bei diesem Spiel geht das nicht. Bei Nintendo heißt es die Firewall muss deaktiviert werden, aber Mein Mann will das auf wirklich gar keinen Fall, was ich auch verstehen kann und ich selber kann und will das nicht deaktivieren.

Hier meine Frage:
Kann man die Firewall irgendwie umgehen? Wenn ja, wie?
Ich habe mir gedacht, ich könnte ja über dieses Aldi Internet für die Wii n eigenen Anschluss basteln, mittels diesen Internet Web Sticks. So weit so gut, geht dass denn überhaupt?
Und, dieser Stick ist teuer, kann ich den nicht bei Ebay billig kaufen? Hab gesehen, dass es dort schon welche für 10€ gibt, nur wie funktioniert das dann und sind die billigen (wenn das überhaupt ne Rolle spielt, mein Mann hat so was in der Richtung gesagt) schnell genung? Wleche Geschwindigkeit braucht man in so nem Fall, was sollte er MIN. haben? 
Was ist denn z.B. mit diesem Burschen:
USB RJ45 Adapter Netzwerk LAN Ethernet Stick Internet
Bilder können vom Orginal abweichen.
                              Dies ist die einfachste Methode einen Rechner nachträglich netzwerktauglich zu machen, ohne den Rechner zu öffnen, Karten einzubauen, Software zu rekonfigurieren. Einfach Adapter in den Computer stecken und Netzwerkkabel anschließen.


USB 1.0 / 1.1 / 2.0 kompatibel
10BASE-T, 100BASE-TX (wird automatisch erkannt)
1x USB A Stecker
1x RJ45 Buchse
Unterstützt Windows 98, 98SE, ME, XP, 2000, NT Plug and Play
Stromversorgung erfolgt über den USB Port
LED zur anzeige des Datentransfers

Bei Aldi ist es ja so, dass man in diesen Stick seine Alditalk Prepaidkarte einsteckt und das wird auch darüber verrechnet, wie ist es dann bei den Ebay Sticks?

Geht dieses ganze Vorhaben überhaupt, oder habt ihr ne Idee, wie ich trotz Firewall in die Städte anderer komme?


H I L F E !!!   H I L F E !!!   H I L F E !!!


----------



## TurricanVeteran (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: WLAN-Netz über USB-Stick aufbauen?*

Wir machens aber kompliziert.(deinen eigentlichen frage-text hab ich leider partou nicht intus bekommen  ) Du sagst also,das du mit deiner WII zugang zum internet hast,aber dein spiel keinen zugang zum internet bekommt,richtig?
Wenn dem so ist,dann frage google doch mal welche "ports" dein spiel benutzt und gebe die in der routerfirewall frei.Danach sollte es gehen.

Edit: Was für einen router habt ihr?Bei meiner fritzbox kann ich z.b. für einzelne ip`s (rechner oder was sonst noch so im netzwerk herum schwimmt) eine totalfreigabe machen.Das würde die anderen geräte im netzwerk nicht beeinflußen (in sachen firewall).


----------



## riedochs (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: WLAN-Netz über USB-Stick aufbauen?*

Ich habe das hier beim googlen gefunden:

| Nintendo - Customer Service | Nintendo Wi-Fi Connection - Error Code Results


----------

